# Amazon selling Penn 309M for $12, if you have patience.



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

*Amazon selling Penn 309M for $12, if you have patience. (Link actually works now)*

I just picked up one of these, since I couldn't turn down the price and thought I would share with the rest of the forum. Amazon has a Penn 309M listed for $11.90 currently. It shows it will ship in 1-2 months, but if you're in no rush for a new reel, it's an amazing deal. It comes to ~$17.50 with shipping and is sold by Amazon directly, not a 3rd party affiliate.

http://amzn.to/13GhqQY
Sorry guys, Amazon has removed the reel from their selection.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

*Penn 309 m reels*

Thanks for the Post. I went on Amazon looking for the reels, it wasn't obvious, but then I found them. Shipping was free over $25.00, so I bought 3 and saved the shipping. Estimated delivery is June 13, 2013 to July 2, 2013. These are great reels for the grandkids. Again, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah, it's a bit awkward to find, but once you do, it's an amazing deal.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Guys, I'm not so sure that's the reel that you ordered. The wording doesn't make sense and is kind of ambiguous. I think it might be (as it says in the title) just the clamp package to make the reel more secure on the rod. I don't think they would sell that reel for $12.

Heck, maybe it is the reel. The site is kind of confusing. If it is the reel,this is a serious bargain.


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

Kinda how I read it too....


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

It's happened before on other items. Amazon will just cancel your order.

Per Amazon;_
"We do, however, verify prices as part of our shipping procedures. If we discover that an item's correct price is higher than our stated price, we will, at our discretion, either contact you for instructions before shipping or cancel your order and notify you of such cancellation."_


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's the description from amazon. I don't think it's the clamp, but I'll let you know once mine gets here. I also originally found the item on Amazon Outlet, which is like their clearance area, so it's very possible that they are actually selling the reel for $12. 

Here's the link to amazon outlet: http://amzn.to/1904fjz



Amazon said:


> Product Description
> Amazon.com
> With a design and look that dates back to the early 1940s, the General Purpose Wind Reel from Penn boasts unwavering popularity thanks to its simple usability, durable, high-quality components, and extreme capability. A great choice for bottom fishing and inshore saltwater and freshwater-trolling, the Penn General Purpose Wind Reel delivers the fish every time, with a precision machined stainless steel pinion gear and a machine cut brass main gear. The spool is constructed of forged and machined anodized aluminum providing tighter machining tolerances to land the most elusive fish. The 350-yard/30-pound mono capacity reel has a 2.8:1 gear ratio, retrieves 20 inches of line per crank, and weighs 23 ounces. With HT-100 drag washers to provide smooth drag under heavy loads, the reel has a maximum drag of 15. The reel is equipped with a corrosion resistant stainless steel reel stand. Backed by a 1-year warranty from Penn, the General Purpose Wind Reel is a great choice for any angler.
> Features:
> ...


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm in for one. I'm a prime member, so free shipping. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I found 1 review. Sounds like the guy ordered one and received it. Still a little confusing with clamp thing???


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

It says usually ships within 1 to 2 months. That's the kicker I guess. Let us know when your status changes to shipped. Might be a good deal


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Well I just got my confirmation email from amazon for 10 reels. You can't beat 11 bucks for a gift to a fellow angler for Christmas as a "spare" or loaner. 

-Jonathan.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

It's a nice reel for kids and newbies for sure fighting smaller snapper. If the ad is real.

Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I just looked and suddenly the cost is $54.07. Make sure you got the cheaper price.

Amazon is a cool site and will fix this if you got screwed. 

My experience anyway.

Jim


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

jim t said:


> It's a nice reel for kids and newbies for sure fighting smaller snapper. If the ad is real.
> 
> Jim


For the sabiki Bait Stik!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm on the hook for three... Amazon showed a savings $48 per reel at checkout. If it's not the reel, Amazon accepts returns...


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

That's one thing that had me confused, one place says 12 bucks and another says $54. I wonder why it takes 2 months to ship? Heck, I might take a chance on 3. It's a great deal if true.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

jim t said:


> I just looked and suddenly the cost is $54.07. Make sure you got the cheaper price.
> 
> Amazon is a cool site and will fix this if you got screwed.
> 
> ...


I just clicked the link again and it's still showing $11.90. :thumbsup:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I went back too... I ordered two for $11.90.

I know a couple years ago Cabela's had a problem with an expensive Peen reel offered on the website for $19.99. A link was shown here. A bunch of us ordered. Cabela's sent us all an e-mail that said "It was a mistake, sorry, we are not responsible, your order is cancelled."

Jim

I understand mistakes happen. But if I were Cabela's I'd have offered a $5.00 coupon. Marketing and all that. "Okay we are gonna piss off a lot of customers, because of OUR mistake. We will apologize."

A good VP of Marketing would say "We are sorry, we were wrong, here's a $5 online or in-store gift certificate. We hope you come back."

I haven't been back.

Jim


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I just put in an order for a few although I am not expecting to get them. Most likely get a cancellation email but would be a nice surprise to get them for that price.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I couldn't stand it so I ordered 3. We'll see what happens.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I ordered some too. I don't even want or need them but for $12 and free shipping, why not?


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm wondering if "Clamp Package" is referring to the plastic clamshell package some things come in, since Penns are normally in a box.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

bahnburner said:


> I'm wondering if "Clamp Package" is referring to the plastic clamshell package some things come in, since Penns are normally in a box.


Hmm. You might be onto something but for $12 I don't care if it comes wrapped in paper towels !
Probably some kind of promotional thing but heck, that is CHEAP.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in for 2.


----------



## TheTO (May 13, 2013)

I believe by standard clamp package they mean its not a bolted on reel it uses only standard rod screw down clamps. I could be way off but I believe it is the reel because the other sellers of the product are priced at 54-64 bucks.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

*Penn 309 m from Amazon*

On the confirmation of order from Amazon it states " Penn General Purpose Clamp Package Level Wind Reel (350-Yard, 30 Pound) by Penn. Machined and anodized spool, Machine cut brass gear, Precision machined stainless steel pinion geat, HT-100 drag washers provide smooth drag under heavy loads. Stainless steel reel stand."
That to me is a fishing reel, not just a clamp. Three for $35.70, great!
It was worth the try, because you could always send it back when you deal with Amazon.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are great reels for a kids setup. My 3-5 yr old grandsons have those reels on their setup. We paid over 50.00 a piece for each reel at Bass Pro.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't find them... I checked the link, but the reel is not pulling up. Any help? Would like to catch a few for x mas gifts... I found the ones that match that EXACT description but they are $56.26 now...... I must have missed it....


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Click on the original link. Don't click on the item at the top, click on "Add to Cart", on the right.

Jim


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

OK Gentlemen and I use the term l-o-o-s-l-y here... I called Amazon for some clarification on the 309M item. I spoke with "Pam" there and she said it is indeed the reel on sale for $11.90. She is supposed to send me a confirmation e-mail that I can post to the forum for our protection. I will post it if/when I receive it. Now go get all you want while there's still some left...:yes:

Oh, click the first link posted on page one and you wil be able to see them...


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you kindly Sir.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, I got the e-mail, but it surely wasn't what I was hoping for. It's very vague indeed... On the survey link in the email. I put that she answered my question, but that her e-mail confirmation was vague at best and that I expected to receive 3 309M reels for $11.90 each as a cya...


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Just grabbed two myself. Estimated delivery: *June 12, 2013 - June 27, 2013*


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I found them, but on the sales ad for the $54 one, look under the pic of the reel and is says something like "5 items at $11" Click on that link and it shoots you straight to it. I ordered my 3..... THANK YOU FOR passing this deal on to us..................... :thumbup:


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't thank me just yet. Let's wait until we have reels in our hands...


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I ordered three. Figured I could sell one on Ebay for $35 and get the other two for free to keep for the kids, etc.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

bahnburner said:


> Don't thank me just yet. Let's wait until we have reels in our hands...


I have never had them back out on a steal like that yet. Years ago, I found some Harley F150 chrome truck ornaments and Jackets at like penny's on the dollar and they arrived just as stated (I ordered a bulk of them). Within the past 1/1/2 year I ordered 2 huge Size 31 name brand RV battery's for under $150 each and at 78 pounds each they gave me free shipping. I couldn't believe it when they showed up. Will let you know... Thank's again..... Tom B.


----------



## Kygent (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow, what a deal. Just "ordered" 3 of 'em. Don't know what the hell I'll use 'em for, maybe catfish on the river. I guess I'm just a tackle whore.:thumbup:


----------



## jep (Apr 8, 2013)

I just ordered 3 as well, if it gets cancelled oh well, but if it works this will make a great setup for the kids.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

In for 3 myself


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Thanks for the information, placed my order.*


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:As others has said good christmas, birthday gifts, if they are not what they say Amazon will return your money. :yes: So I order me three. :whistling:


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I wish I had ordered them last night when I first looked. Now it says the item is no longer available


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I still had them in my cart, but it said this item is no longer available by the seller you have chosen...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Yep, sold out.*


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I ordered 5. I may unload one or two. I will keep you posted.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

They were available this morning. I told a couple of guys at work and they ordered a few.


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

Hope this works out to be a great deal for all of you who go in on it!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

-WiRtH- said:


> I wish I had ordered them last night when I first looked. Now it says the item is no longer available


I have one for sale for $35.00:whistling::whistling:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hell, the Wal-Mart in Navarre had em in old dusty discolored yellowing plastic packaging on clearance for MONTHS for less than $20. I never bought one though.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

all I know is they are selling on ebay for around $50 so if I can make a quick $100 on three reels, then so be it. It will pay for my new salt rod I am wanting.


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

ctgalloway21 said:


> all I know is they are selling on ebay for around $50 so if I can make a quick $100 on three reels, then so be it. It will pay for my new salt rod I am wanting.


Glad I could help. :thumbup:


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

I just talked to Amazon chat support to see if I should expect my reel early, or if it was definitely going to take the 1-2 months they estimated and here's the response I got:


> 05:52 PM(GMT) Gerard(CSA): After researching this for you I found that we are still waiting for the Penn General Purpose Clamp Package Level Wind Reel (350-Yard, 30-Pound) to be delivered from our Vendor, since we have to special order it from that specific Vendor. This usually happens with items like this that are not ordered on a regular basis from our website. In some cases our vendor has to make-to-order this special to fulfill this order. Sorry for the wait. What I can do is upgrade the shipping for you to one day shipping so we will ship it out to you as soon as we receive it. Can I do that for you? Also the estimated delivery date from my side is showing Tuesday, June 11, 2013 - Friday, June 28, 2013. I do apologize for the wait.


I just thought you guys would like to know they're waiting on Penn, but will upgrade you to 1 day shipping for free if you ask about it.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Have three on order. If they do come in, I'm thinking they may make a decent light weight shark setup. :brows:

Thanks for the headsup Bahn.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I checked it again this morning and Amazon has changed the price back to $50+.......... If anybody gets these let us know. Mine are on order and I received an e-mail order confirmation yesterday.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

i see 54.07.where is the 12.00 one.


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

specktackler57 said:


> i see 54.07.where is the 12.00 one.


GONE. Amazon took it down 2-3 days ago. They haven't cancelled any orders yet though.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

bahnburner said:


> GONE. Amazon took it down 2-3 days ago. They haven't cancelled any orders yet though.


I think they may have gone out of stock and that's why the $12 Amazon option has been removed. Amazon probably knew how many Penn has in their warehouse, and that's what was loaded into Amazon's available quantity.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I ordered 4 and no sad rejection emails .... YET.
May be the deal of the year.
Hate I missed the Home Desperate grills for $99 though.


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, I jumped on one myself. We will see come mid June when it's supposed to be shipped....


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

Good news. I just got an email from Amazon, and they should be shipping this week...




> *[email protected]* <[email protected]>
> 2:04 PM (6 minutes ago)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

good, I may end up selling all of mine to help pay for a ticket.


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

Ouch. How bad was the ticket?


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

$216 for talking on cell phone while driving in Montgomery city limits.


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

ctgalloway21 said:


> $216 for talking on cell phone while driving in Montgomery city limits.


Ouch, that beats my $195 ticket for window tint from a TN state trooper.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Got the same email! :notworthy:


bahnburner said:


> Ouch, that beats my $195 ticket for window tint from a TN state trooper.


TN State Troopers are one of the worst. Last time I was visiting family just south of Knoxville, there was a trooper at the very bottom of a long/steep hill on I-75 and popped a Semi who was already riding the exhaust brake, and just couldn't slow down. He was doing 5-7 over at the most.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Got the same Amazon e-mail... Anyone want to trade three reels for a $99 Home Depot grill? :whistling:

Info form the Amazon link provided:

*Shipment #1: * 3 items - delivery estimate: June 3, 2013 - June 7, 2013


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

dang, I am still waiting for the email. I am going to the beach June 6th so I would like to get them before then.


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

REELS HAVE SHIPPED!



Shipping Confirmation | Order #XXX-XXXXXXX-XXXXXXX
Hello Bahnburner,
Thank you for shopping with us. We thought you'd like to know that we shipped your item, and that this completes your order. Your order is on its way, and can no longer be changed. If you need to return an item from this shipment or manage other orders, please visit Your Orders on Amazon.com.
Your estimated delivery date is: 
*Thursday, May 30, 2013*

Your order was sent to:
*Bahnburner *
*XXXXXXXXXXXXX *
*XXXXXXX, XX XXXXX-XXXX *
*United States*


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Mine too. Be here Friday.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

What type of shipping did you guys get? My order has been "Shipping Now" for the last few days, without an update. But I did get free super saver....


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

I ordered two on May 22. Still have not shipped. Estimated ship date of June 12-27.


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

BrakeTurnAccelerate said:


> What type of shipping did you guys get? My order has been "Shipping Now" for the last few days, without an update. But I did get free super saver....


I had the free supersaver, but was bumped up to 1day by customer service. I received a ups notification that mine will be delivered today.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

bahnburner said:


> I had the free supersaver, but was bumped up to 1day by customer service. I received a ups notification that mine will be delivered today.


Please let us know if you get reels or clamps. The suspense is killing me.


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

According to UPS, the package weighs 2.3lbs, so it's highly unlikely that they shipped me a clamp.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Well, I order more than a couple so they are coming in 4 separate packages. I will have some for sale I suppose. Three of the four boxes have shipped and I have the tracking numbers. They should be here Saturday.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

bahnburner said:


> According to UPS, the package weighs 2.3lbs, so it's highly unlikely that they shipped me a clamp.


You have no idea how happy I am to hear you say this! Thank a million to whomever posted this in the first place. Gotta love the networking power of the PFF.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh, I see it was you. Thank you, sir. Three cheers.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

ctgalloway21 said:


> $216 for talking on cell phone while driving in Montgomery city limits.


WOW:no: That's my phone bill for three phone with unlimited talk, text, and 10 gigbytes of data for a month.  Montgomery should be a shame:thumbdown: Oh well you have a back up plan, did they stop you for something else or just for using the cell phone?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

My e-mail said mine will be here Monday. I'm sure it's reels and not clamps but when I first read the ad, I wasn't so sure.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

if it is clamps, I am sending mine back.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Mine should be here Monday and Tuesday. Thanks for the heads uo!


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

I ordered three and the box is 6.5lbs. Probably not clamps.


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

Reel is here, and is definitely a reel. Looks like the "clamp package" was referring to the box.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like the box is in rough shape but otherwise a good reel.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Great find!!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great,,,,, Thanks again. I just got my confirmation from Amazon, June 6th delivery..... Wow, what a deal!


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

We have good news! We're able to get this part of your order to you faster than we originally promised: 

"Penn General Purpose Clamp Package Level Wind Reel (350-Yard, 30-Pound)"
Previous estimated arrival date: June 12, 2013 - June 27, 2013
New estimated arrival date: June 05, 2013


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

So, what was "clamp package" referring to ? Did it come in a box or a plastic package ?


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

mine have shipped. June 6th to the 11th is the ETA. June 12th they will be on ebay.


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

welldoya said:


> So, what was "clamp package" referring to ? Did it come in a box or a plastic package ?


Plastic clamshell


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Bahnburner, thanks for posting the deal. Mine just shipped.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

bahnburner said:


> Reel is here, and is definitely a reel. Looks like the "clamp package" was referring to the box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

tkh329 said:


> Bahnburner, thanks for posting the deal. Mine just shipped.


Not a problem. I would have felt bad _not _sharing this.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Awesome! Wish I would have sprung for something faster than Super-Saver now... :lol: Didn't realize Super-Saver meant FedEx Smartpost.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Amazon Prime is the way to go. Very worth it!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

wife (Dale) just surprised me with the reel @ $11.90...no shipping...she's a prime member in more ways than one...:thumbup:...


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Got my amazon shipping notice today! Great deal, wish I had ordered more than 4. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I received two of my packages and they look fine. I have plenty to resale so if you missed out I can give you a heck of a deal off retail price PM for info. Thanks again for posting such a good deal. My Christmas shopping was made a lot easier this year.


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Mine came in today. That was an awesome deal.


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

Just came home and found a box from Amazon waiting on me. I had completely forgotten I ordered 2 of these. Can't believe I got two of these for $23 bucks including shipping. Thanks to the OP for sharing this great deal!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Got mine today. Happy happy.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Received my 3 yesterday. Son immediately claimed one so I'm down to 2. What a deal this was. Thanks OP.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

dang mine still say not yet shipped


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

mine have shipped and say June 8th Saturday for ETA but when you click tracking, all it says is it has left the shipper. No idea on location. I am heading to Big Lagoon on the 6th and hoped to have them by then.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Just got mine.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Mines arrived all nice and neat in it box, so now I am going to make me some trolling rods:thumbsup:


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

FYI: The reel is the 309M can comes WITH ROD CLAMP so maybe that's why it had that name in the Amazon system.

Made in China.

Damn. What isn't anymore?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I didn't look too close but I didn't see a rod clamp on initial inspection. Does yours have the stainless clamp that goes around the reel seat ? Maybe mine does. Like I said, I didn't look too close yesterday.
Penn moved production on most reels to China several years ago. A sad day.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Mine has the plastic clamp piece with two SS bolts and hardware.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

What weight line is everyone rigging these with? I was thinking maybe 50lb braid. Too much?


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

I put a 20# big game on mine. I fish out of a kayak, so I don't need anything too heavy.


----------



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

Got mine yesterday. Holy crap thats a big reel!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

tkh329 said:


> What weight line is everyone rigging these with? I was thinking maybe 50lb braid. Too much?


I'm probably going to go with 30 lb mono.


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm running a 70lb braid on mine.


----------



## Kygent (Mar 3, 2008)

Should be at my door right now.:thumbup:

Probably gonna put 30 or 50lb mono on mine.

On a side note, what kinda rod is everyone gonna be mountin this big sucker on?


----------



## Kygent (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh, almost forgot............:thumbsup: to the OP


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

Mine is on a 15' med-heavy bass pro surf rod. I also took off the side plate and magged mine. It casts like a champ now.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

bahnburner said:


> I just picked up one of these, since I couldn't turn down the price and thought I would share with the rest of the forum. Amazon has a Penn 309M listed for $11.90 currently. It shows it will ship in 1-2 months, but if you're in no rush for a new reel, it's an amazing deal. It comes to ~$17.50 with shipping and is sold by Amazon directly, not a 3rd party affiliate.
> 
> http://amzn.to/13GhqQY
> Sorry guys, Amazon has removed the reel from their selection.


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
They have arrived all three and now thanks to your posting this in the beginning I have me three great trolling setups now. keep your day Job but keep looking and posting great finds. :yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

bahnburner said:


> Mine is on a 15' med-heavy bass pro surf rod. I also took off the side plate and magged mine. It casts like a champ now.


 What is MAGGED


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

Lexcore said:


> What is MAGGED


Magging a reel means you've placed rare-earth magnets between the back plate and spool. This causes a small magnetic field to develop and acts as a magnetic brake on the spool. If done properly, you will only lose a few yards of casting distance, but virtually eliminate the possibility of backlashing the line. I ordered everything on line and it cost about $8 for enough magnets to mod 2 reels.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

bahnburner said:


> Magging a reel means you've placed rare-earth magnets between the back plate and spool. This causes a small magnetic field to develop and acts as a magnetic brake on the spool. If done properly, you will only lose a few yards of casting distance, but virtually eliminate the possibility of backlashing the line. I ordered everything on line and it cost about $8 for enough magnets to mod 2 reels.


:thumbup:thank you I learn something new everyday on this forum:thumbup: where did you order them from:whistling:


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Lexcore said:


> :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> They have arrived all three and now thanks to your posting this in the beginning I have me three great trolling setups now. keep your day Job but keep looking and posting great finds. :yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:


+1 Great find BB. Mine arrived today :notworthy:


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Lexcore said:


> :thumbup:thank you I learn something new everyday on this forum:thumbup: where did you order them from:whistling:


http://www.kjmagnetics.com/categories.asp?gclid=CPvTpa2L0bcCFRDl7AodpFsABw

It's kind of a trial and error thing on how many and size. I'd recommend something like Ø0.250" x .0625" or 0.125" thick. You want to get them as close to the spool as possible without touching it. 

Maybe Bahn will post up what size(s) and quantity he used. :thumbsup:


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

I ordered mine from LeeValley.com I ended up buying a ton more magnets than I needed, but ended up sticking them on my toolbox and fridge. Here's exactly what I ordered:


```
Item	   Description	                 Status      	Qty	 Price	   Total	 
99K3101    Magnet, 1/4" x 1/10"	         In stock.	 20	 0.29	   5.80	 
99K3251    3/8" Cup for 1/4" Magnet	 In stock.	 4	 0.49      1.96
```
I used 2 magnet cups and 4 magnets per reel for the 309. Put a magnet in each cup facing opposite polarity of each other (one north up, one south up), stick another magnet on top of each, and superglue the cups to the inside of the left sideplate just above the clicker ring. If you think this is too much braking for you, you can put them in both north side up. Once you put the magnets in the cups, you're not getting them out though, so you may want to file a notch into the side of them. I can post pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Got 2 reels today, 2 more on the way. Wish I had ordered 10. Nice basic snapper or king trolling reels. Prop to the OP!!!!


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Sold my 2 on eBay @ $42 each! Thanks again!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Is there anyone that HAS NOT recieved theirs.*

*I have not, and just checked, not shipped yet.*


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

Just pulled in a 5 ft blacktop with mine. Great reel.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

bahnburner said:


> Just pulled in a 5 ft blacktop with mine. Great reel.


 
*Blacktop? You casting out your front door, and hooking the road?*


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *Is there anyone that HAS NOT recieved theirs.*
> 
> *I have not, and just checked, not shipped yet.*


Got my first order of 2. I have 3 more coming.


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

BananaTom said:


> *Blacktop? You casting out your front door, and hooking the road?*


Blacktip. Stupid autocorrect changed it _twice._


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

All 4 are in, fished with them last weekend.
Nice deal for sure.
Anyone know how to slow the spool on these reels (besides the magging thing).
The instructions say to NOT tighten the caps to do this.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Received my order last week.... Thanks again for the heads up.... Very pleased with this purchase! :notworthy:


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

still have not received mine either BT


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: fished with one of mines this Saturday it was the only pile that pull in Red snappers, my Penn pole caught a huge shark, so next time the both are going out with me. The was pulling those 30" plus red snapper in like hot knife going threw butter. :yes::thumbup:


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

If anyone is interested, I'd be willing to trade/sell the three of mine. They really aren't going to do what I need them to do. Would trade for a decent surf or inshore spinning setup. Two are NIB and one was removed from package.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mine arrived Yesterday!!!*

*Have not cut it open yet.*


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Finally got mine on wednesday!!


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

I am interested in buying them let me know how much braketurnaccelerate


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Got these today


Sweet !


----------

